# My Golden Retriever, Ceile.



## TheWriteKind (Sep 11, 2006)

Here's a picture of our Golden Retriever, Ceile (Cay-lee). She's the best looking blonde I've ever seen. We all love her to death and she's a neurotic licker--she will lick everything constantly if we let her (which we dont).


----------



## SHOTZYS MOM (Aug 29, 2006)

What a sweet face....I love Goldens.


----------



## Boxermom4 (Sep 18, 2006)

My what a beautiful baby


----------



## ky_lvs_labs (Oct 5, 2006)

awww that is so cute. nice dog. i have a 3 year old english springer spaniel called dyson.


----------



## Goldenretrieverlover (Oct 7, 2006)

what a sweetie! I have a retriever named jake..he is 10 months


----------

